# Hyung to Reality



## Makalakumu (Aug 20, 2005)

How does your style/dojang take the applications in the forms you learn and turn them into realistic self defense?

In our style, we start by learning the pattern of the form and the visible techniques of which it is comprised.  

When we can perform the form correctly, we begin to learn some of the levels and layers in the technique and how all of the techniques have multiple meanings.

Then, the individual student picks the applications they like the most and begins to drill.

Lastly, my teacher tests our drilled instinctive responses by having another student attack with random techniques in order to assess how the effect of our drilling.


----------



## Ash_MT (Oct 18, 2005)

Unfortunately we don't do as much as I would like. We practice a variety of stuff - regular forms, self defense forms, one step sparring, some judo and hapkido as well as taekwando type kicking but the self defense forms are done without a partner, and the one step sparring isn't done at full speed. 

 Plus when we spar it's pretty much only TKD tournament style sparring, only kicks to the chest (and to the head for blue belts and above), so we don't get to use our judo, hapkido, low kicks etc in a full speed practice type situation. I would say most of this stuff hasn't been ingrained enough to be become instinct. Then again, I'm only a blue stripe so maybe it's just that I haven't spent enough time at it yet.


----------

